# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: غیر فعال کردن قسمتی از html با css یا js

## ParsiMan

من چه جوری میتونم با استفاده از css یا جاوا قسمتی از کدهای اچ تی ام ال رو از کار بندازم؟

----------


## hamiii

سوالتون خیلی واضح نیست.
منظوری که من برمی دارم اینه که یه قسمتی از کدهای html تو مرورگر نمایش داده نشه.

با استفاده از css می تونین ویژگی display:none رو به هر کلاسی می خواین اضافه کنین تا  تگ html مربوط به این کلاس در مرورگر نمایش داده نشه، پر واضحه که به کمک js یا jquery هم میشه این کار رو پویاتر کرد.

تو خود html هم اگه یه قسمتی رو کامنت کنید نمایش داده نمیشه دیگه.

منظورتون همین بود؟

----------


## ParsiMan

نه منضور من این بود که اگر کد های html رو در قسمتی از قالب بنویسیم نمایش داده شوند ولی هیچ عکس العملی نداشته باشند. مثل تگ 
<b>
که متن رو بلد میکنه وقتی بین اون کد کزاشته بشه دیگه متن رو بلد نکنه.
نکته: من از حروف یونیکد نمیخواهم استفاده کنم!

----------


## binyaft

باید کد های اچ تی ام ال رو با کد های رمز گذاری شده جایگزین کنید

----------


## ParsiMan

> باید کد های اچ تی ام ال رو با کد های رمز گذاری شده جایگزین کنید


منظورتون رو نفهمیدم ولی من میخوام ببینم که کد اسکریپت یا css برای این کار هست یا نیست؟

----------


## Hell Lord

همچین چیزی؟ 
<!-- <b> -->

----------


## mojtaba_apadana

سلام دوست عزیز

برای این کار بهتره که به این صورت عمل کنی :
 برای چاپ تگها ، مثلا <html> به این صورت بنویس

```
&lt; html &gt;
```

یعنی بجای > بنویس  &lt;

و بجای < هم بنویس &gt; 

امیدوارم مشکلتون حل بشه

موفق باشین

----------


## ParsiMan

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> برای این کار بهتره که به این صورت عمل کنی :
>  برای چاپ تگها ، مثلا <html> به این صورت بنویس
> 
> ```
> &lt; html &gt;
> ```
> 
> ...



ممنون از پاسختون.
من این رو میدونستم و من نمیخوام از کدهای یونیکد استفاده کنم. من میخواستم مثل زیر باشد:

<html>
<head>
<style>
.code{Code Style}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div class="code">
در اینجا هر کدی بنویسیم فقط نمایش داده میشود
و هیچ گونه تاثیری ندارد
</div>
</body>
</html>

----------


## ParsiMan

کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## binyaft

اونجوری باشه و در صفحه همونجوری نمایش بده؟؟؟؟
مثل کد زیر 
<b>123456</b>
مثال بالا رو با جاوا اسکریپت انجام میدن 
کد همون <b></b> هست فقط با جاوا اسکریپت یه کار هایی میکنن اینجوری میشه ، از عبارت با قاعده در جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنید

----------


## ParsiMan

> اونجوری باشه و در صفحه همونجوری نمایش بده؟؟؟؟
> مثل کد زیر 
> <b>123456</b>
> مثال بالا رو با جاوا اسکریپت انجام میدن 
> کد همون <b></b> هست فقط با جاوا اسکریپت یه کار هایی میکنن اینجوری میشه ، از عبارت با قاعده در جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنید



منظورتون اینه که وقتی موس رو روش میبری چندتا گزینه فعال میشوند؟
چه جوری باید این کار رو انجام داد؟
این کد جاوا اسکریپت رو از کجا بیاورم؟

----------


## ParsiMan

> اونجوری باشه و در صفحه همونجوری نمایش بده؟؟؟؟
> مثل کد زیر 
> <b>123456</b>
> مثال بالا رو با جاوا اسکریپت انجام میدن 
> کد همون <b></b> هست فقط با جاوا اسکریپت یه کار هایی میکنن اینجوری میشه ، از عبارت با قاعده در جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنید


منظورتون این هست که وقتی موس رو روی کد میبرم منویی باز میشه؟
این کار رو چه جوری باید انجام بدم؟

----------


## mehrab125

> ممنون از پاسختون.
> من این رو میدونستم و من نمیخوام از کدهای یونیکد استفاده کنم. من میخواستم مثل زیر باشد:
> 
> <html>
> <head>
> <style>
> .code{Code Style}
> </style>
> </head>
> ...


از تگ pre استفاده کنید
<pre> کد مورد نظر </pre>

----------


## mehrab125

> ممنون از پاسختون.
> من این رو میدونستم و من نمیخوام از کدهای یونیکد استفاده کنم. من میخواستم مثل زیر باشد:
> 
> <html>
> <head>
> <style>
> .code{Code Style}
> </style>
> </head>
> ...


از تگ pre استفاده کنید

<pre> کد مورد نظر </pre>

----------


## anvar

کلا به همچنین کتابخونه های سینتکس هایلایتر گفته میشه - 

مقاله زیر 5 تا از بهترین کتابخونه ها برای این کار رو معرفی کرده -

https://ourcodeworld.com/articles/re...script-plugins

خودم شخصا از enlighterJS استفاده می کنم
https://enlighterjs.org/

----------

